# When to add shrimp to a new tank



## Mullen88 (29 Apr 2021)

Hi everyone. Was looking for advice on when to introduce shrimp to my new aquarium?

I have a 55 litre tank that has 8 green neon tetra and one neon tetra due to a mix up at the fish shop (seems to be doing ok though) the fish have been in about 3 or 4 weeks now and the tank had been cycling for 8 weeks prior. I went to the fish shop to buy some shrimp and start the cleanup crew but they advised against it. And said shrimp are sensitive and I need to have the tank running longer.

Was wondering at what point I should add shrimp as I have some diatoms on my plants and no clean up crew yet. 

Was planning on otto's but have read the tank needs to be at least 6 months old before you add them. 

Weekly water tests are not showing any ammonia and doing 2 20% water changes a week. 

Any advice is appreciated cheers.


----------



## noodlesuk (29 Apr 2021)

Amano and Red Cherry, in my experience, are fairly hardy. It seems common that Shrimp are added before fish, when cycling a tank, so confused as to the rationale they gave for not adding them. What Shrimp did you choose, something more sensitive i.e Crystal?


----------



## Wookii (29 Apr 2021)

Which shop gave you that advice? I would have thought a period of 12+ weeks would be fine to start adding shrimp - though you may want to consider adding some moss, as shrimp love to graze on it.


----------



## Mullen88 (29 Apr 2021)

We originally went to get shrimp before any fish. Went to maidenhead aquatics in Derby. They said we'd be better off putting fish in 1st so we bought 6 green neon tetra. About 10 days later. (water levels all fine) I was at wharf aquatics in pinkston, thought I would get some shrimp, but was advised it was wiser to add more fish. So bought another 4 green neons (2 of which turned out to be normal neons when we got home) as the guy said shrimp would die easier in a newly established tank so better to wait a while. 

Now the plants and hardscape are looking a bit grubby and could do with some cleaners.


----------



## Hufsa (29 Apr 2021)

Now I dont mean to be rude, but a person who cant tell green neons from normal neons gave you this advice?


----------



## Mullen88 (29 Apr 2021)

A friend has just had some shrimp spawn in his tank so was thinking of having some of them. Think they are neon yellow shrimp.


----------



## Mullen88 (29 Apr 2021)

Hufsa said:


> Now I dont mean to be rude, but a person who cant tell green neons from normal neons gave you this advice?


The normal neons were really small and somehow ended up in the green neon tank I think. They apologised and said they would give me 2 more greens next time I went in. Heres a pic of one


----------



## Wookii (29 Apr 2021)

Mullen88 said:


> A friend has just had some shrimp spawn in his tank so was thinking of having some of them. Think they are neon yellow shrimp.



Yes, just go for it. Remember to drip acclimate the shrimp just as you would fish, before adding them to the tank.


----------



## Mullen88 (29 Apr 2021)

Wookii said:


> Yes, just go for it. Remember to drip acclimate the shrimp just as you would fish, before adding them to the tank.


Will do, thanks gonna do it. Will see how we get on. Oh and will get some moss on the hardscape for them 👍


----------

